# .32 beretta model 70



## joealeman012 (Jul 31, 2010)

I bought a model 70 .32 beretta for only 80 bucks but it is missing the firing in, firing pin sring, recoil sring, recoil guide, and the magazine. I have purchased all of the parts over the internet and was now wondering how do i take out the old firing pin to put in the new one??? If anyone can help me that would really be great


----------



## jrelentless (Feb 26, 2011)

you might want to search Bobs gun parts. They sell kits specifically designed for gun kits of various models etc. Best of luck.


----------

